

Consultation now open – Contact data collection and publication in the .UK WHOIS - sp8
http://www.nominet.org.uk/news/latest/consultation-now-open-%E2%80%93-contact-data-collection-and-publication-uk-whois

======
luxpir
This could be interesting. I'm not overly pleased about having to pay to make
whois data private, nor about having to provide full physical address details
by default.

I'm sure there are benefits to the system as a whole, but I struggle to see
them.

